# My New Custom Stripes/Graphics?



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Had these done today. I have been lurking around here for awhile (2 weeks) so I thought I would share a little piece of my new 2012 Cruze LT. I have done a few MODS and will list them in my Sig eventually.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the additions to your cruze!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Thinking those stripes will accent my silver ls with the black 5 stars when i get them installed


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

Clean.


----------

